
Extinction Rebellion has a message for the world: We've only just begun - mayamatrix
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-britain-protests-climate-change/extinction-rebellion-has-a-message-for-the-world-weve-only-just-begun-idUSKCN1S731V
======
chewz
> Debt resistance” groups in Britain, the United States and elsewhere argue
> that refusing to pay debts would spark discussion about alternatives to the
> global economic system.

I do agree. To save ourselves we must stop consumer capitalism in its rails
first. Everything else (pseudo-market solutions, change to EVs, subdidising
green technologies, forbiding plastic straws and plastic bags) does seem still
to encourage overconsumption rather then moderation.

The problem is that no sane government wants to stop consumerism because it
would dramatically impact its tax base.

